# Louisiana



## Clutch

*Any TPF users in south Louisiana? Would like to get a few shutterbugs together for a photo walk. 

New Orleans, a festival, the Atchafalaya Basin, Ninth Ward, Northshore, Vermillionville, LA 1 ... I'm open to any of them and more.

Les Bons Temps Roullier
*


----------



## itsanaddiction

Hey! I'm from New Orleans and live in BR!


----------



## sunshinedaydream

born and raised baby!


----------



## kenny123

In Louisiana overwhelming majority of the 140,000 registered motorcyclists of this great State. On May 19, 2007, you were present at a large motorcycle event called Ride for Your Rights. At this event many of your representatives passed out campaign material and you personally spoke to the crowd of motorcyclists of your belief in First Freedoms.
-------------------------------
Cindy


Louisiana Alcohol Addiction Treatment


----------

